# Strange Regen Events



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

So, yesterday I interrupted a regen like I always have and didn't think anything of it. It ended up at 15 grams. I fully expected it to resume like it always has, but it did not. This has never happened before. It's always resumed. So I became concerned. It ended up going back to 19 like it always does, then it kept going until it was at zero. Usually it stops at 3 grams. Actually it was on for almost 3 minutes at 0 grams. 

Any of this happen to any other diesel people with a monitor?

Here's a video I made of the last of the regen with some commentary:

https://youtu.be/LO5knlEe0ss


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I have only known to interrupt a regen once or twice, when I did it might have been at 7 grams then when I stopped it jumped to 13 or something when I start the car and the regen starts again, mine has only gone to 3 when regen is complete. When it jumped to higher number with interrupted it then started again and went to 3 and its complete.


----------



## LulzT1 (Aug 24, 2015)

I've interrupted it a few times and it has always resumed and finished. Never seen it jump/skip numbers. 

How long did you let it sit between stopping and restarting?


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Mine happened in 90 min or so, just stopped for dinner at a restaurant.


----------



## Kalpazan (Dec 17, 2015)

Do you have scan tool ? Any gray error codes ?


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

It's a panic regen. What is used as a last resort to prevent it from clogging. It really should warn you...

The panic regen has a minimum timer... can't remember how long... And that's why it regens at 0.


To elaborate more... The regens do start/pause/resume normally. But under some conditions ( I have no idea) it will toss the standard regen, and ask for a new regen. Since the soot mass is above the threshold, it will ask for a last resort regen instead of a traditional regen.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

LulzT1 said:


> I've interrupted it a few times and it has always resumed and finished. Never seen it jump/skip numbers.
> 
> How long did you let it sit between stopping and restarting?


The only time I have ever seen it jump numbers was when I stopped in the pre-regen. The past couple weeks I haven't driven it much and it sat for a couple days maybe. 



Kalpazan said:


> Do you have scan tool ? Any gray error codes ?


No CEL popped up and I didn't think to check for stored codes.



Snipesy said:


> It's a panic regen. What is used as a last resort to prevent it from clogging. It really should warn you...
> 
> The panic regen has a minimum timer... can't remember how long... And that's why it regens at 0.
> 
> ...


That's interesting. I wonder if it's a mileage threshold or something. 

The soot mass seems to be coming back up a bit quicker than usual, but I went through a couple hours of stop and go traffic yesterday, so will keep observing.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

diesel said:


> That's interesting. I wonder if it's a mileage threshold or something.
> 
> The soot mass seems to be coming back up a bit quicker than usual, but I went through a couple hours of stop and go traffic yesterday, so will keep observing.


It's a complicated mess. German Engineering <3. It's the same system as in a volkswagen, and alot of vehicles. I doubt even think the ones who designed the cruze really know how it works... At least not without consulting a bunch of material first.

And maybe its wrong for me to call it a last resort regen. Its really just a normal regen with an extra flag. I'm sure it happens all the time, but the regen took longer than 20 minutes or whatever it is, so it never mattered...


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Snipesy said:


> It's a complicated mess. German Engineering <3. It's the same system as in a volkswagen, and alot of vehicles. I doubt even the ones who designed the cruze really know how it works... At least not without consulting a bunch of material first.
> 
> And maybe its wrong for me to call it a last resort regen. Its really just a normal regen with an extra flag. I'm sure it happens all the time, but the regen took longer than 20 minutes or whatever it is, so it never mattered...


Whatever it is, it's sort of a good feeling to have a "zero gram" regen. Ever since my last one, I've been averaging over 900 miles per for the past 32K miles. 

So the next part of the mystery would be why the previous regen that finished at 15 grams never attempted to resume.


----------



## Jdrury15 (Oct 26, 2015)

I think it's a timer or by mileage


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

Jdrury15 said:


> I think it's a timer or by mileage


I don't have a full understanding of the system, so take this with a "gram of soot". 

After the delete tune and the removal of the DPF, the soot grams would still increment up and initiate a regen. During this regen, the soot grams would not decrease. Some guys were seeing soot grams as high as 99. 

So it seems there is some sort of fuel used/mileage counter feeding the soot grams and that it is more of a derived number and less of an actual representation of total soot. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Kalpazan (Dec 17, 2015)

I really really don't understand why Chevrolet is keeping it secret how DPF cleaning system works. I don't even get the idea of trying to do silent regen without even notifying driver. Once I had quite similar situation. DPF regen started and after 20 mins. on the highway it still did not finish. Eventually CEL came on and I visited my dealer. They could not figure out what happened but said filter is clear and I can keep driving. And even charged me money for the diagnostic.

For that and for many other reasons I had my DPF removed. I am all for keeping nature clear but don't want to pay for that more than anyone else. So, Chevrolet if you want us to go green please support us!


----------



## GlennGlenn (Nov 27, 2015)

Kalpazan said:


> I really really don't understand why Chevrolet is keeping it secret how DPF cleaning system works. I don't even get the idea of trying to do silent regen without even notifying driver. Once I had quite similar situation. DPF regen started and after 20 mins. on the highway it still did not finish. Eventually CEL came on and I visited my dealer. They could not figure out what happened but said filter is clear and I can keep driving. And even charged me money for the diagnostic.
> 
> For that and for many other reasons I had my DPF removed. I am all for keeping nature clear but don't want to pay for that more than anyone else. So, Chevrolet if you want us to go green please support us!


 @Kalpazan , how did you remove the dpf and still not get CELs? What did you put in its place, straight pipe??


----------

